# 18 New Models of Power-Steering!



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

SuperATV is excited to announce there 18 new power-steering units for many makes an models both atv and utv:

All you guys with atv's without power-steering we now have the solution! We now have PS units for the: Brute Force, Outlander, Renegade, Rancher 420, Foreman 450, Rincon 680, Grizzly 660/700, Sportsman XP, Sportsman HO.

*Click Flyer:*


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That's fantastic news. One question though, for the Brute Force, the description says for 2007+. The 2007s were still non FI so if it will fit the 2007, then it should also fit 2005+ but if it's just for the wiring of the FI models, then it should be 2008+. If it will fit the 05+, then that would be something I...and a few thousand others may be interested in.

Please check on. Thanks!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

very nice....:thumbup:

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

brutemike said:


> very nice....:thumbup: Looks like it doesn't do away with the piece of crap lower bushing though.
> 
> (rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)




(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> That's fantastic news. One question though, for the Brute Force, the description says for 2007+. The 2007s were still non FI so if it will fit the 2007, then it should also fit 2005+ but if it's just for the wiring of the FI models, then it should be 2008+. If it will fit the 05+, then that would be something I...and a few thousand others may be interested in.
> 
> Please check on. Thanks!


I was wondering the same thing. If so I'll be one of the first in line.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Will the mounting of the motor effect snorkles at all like it does on the 2012s.

fatboyz customz


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

picture isnt working... can't link to something from email...


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> Will the mounting of the motor effect snorkles at all like it does on the 2012s.
> 
> fatboyz customz


These are designed to be used on stock machines. Installs will vary depending on aftermarket accessories on your machine.

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------



Polaris425 said:


> picture isnt working... can't link to something from email...


Should be working now, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> That's fantastic news. One question though, for the Brute Force, the description says for 2007+. The 2007s were still non FI so if it will fit the 2007, then it should also fit 2005+ but if it's just for the wiring of the FI models, then it should be 2008+. If it will fit the 05+, then that would be something I...and a few thousand others may be interested in.
> 
> Please check on. Thanks!


I have the same question. Also Will they work on the 650i?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very tempting for the Rex!!!!


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Sent them an email and this is the response I got about the older models. 
"The frame is actually different in 2005 only for that year, then in 2006 the 750 and 650 both have the same frames but are different from other years. Then in 2007 the frames stayed the same up to current years. So thats the difference and the unit wont fit the 650 or earlier models. The snorkels or any aftermarket upgrades are going to be the only challenge when installing. Some kits maybe not, others kits possibly."


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Very tempting for the Rex!!!!


NO, you need tires first P ....TIRES! lol :33:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

movingman said:


> Sent them an email and this is the response I got about the older models.
> "The frame is actually different in 2005 only for that year, then in 2006 the 750 and 650 both have the same frames but are different from other years. Then in 2007 the frames stayed the same up to current years. So thats the difference and the unit wont fit the 650 or earlier models. The snorkels or any aftermarket upgrades are going to be the only challenge when installing. Some kits maybe not, others kits possibly."


Really strange cause I just looked up the frame part numbers on the 05, 06 & 07 750s...and they are all the same part number-32160-0575

Now from 2008-2011 the 750 frames were all the same too but the number changed to 32160-0227


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> NO, you need tires first P ....TIRES! lol :33:


Lol yeah I know. But I bought a pistol instead haha.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Lol yeah I know. But I bought a pistol instead haha.


i dont blame ya! i would do the same


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Really strange cause I just looked up the frame part numbers on the 05, 06 & 07 750s...and they are all the same part number-32160-0575
> 
> Now from 2008-2011 the 750 frames were all the same too but the number changed to 32160-0227


Something ain't right about that. I bet with a little fab work it could be made to fit. Even so, I think some more research needs to be done. I think they are wrong.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

will be calling today ,since the last crash i have only been on my brute 1 time (it hurt me for a couple of days) i need power steering , my only questiom is it speed senstive. hope to find out today


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Kawasaki Brute Force 750 Power Steering : Power Steering Kits : ATV Power Steering : Kawasaki Kits

This is on there website, it says that it is speed sensitive. 
I had them send me the installation instructions. If anyone wants me to send them a copy of the instructions PM your email and I will try and forward it on. The install looks fairly straight forward I could see where the motor would get in the way if you have snorkels.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Stogi said:


> Something ain't right about that. I bet with a little fab work it could be made to fit. Even so, I think some more research needs to be done. I think they are wrong.





rmax said:


> will be calling today ,since the last crash i have only been on my brute 1 time (it hurt me for a couple of days) i need power steering , my only question is it speed sensitive. hope to find out today


From what I read on other PS systems they need the speed and some other sensor inputs from the ECUs on EFI machines. Sure would be nice to confirm this with these. It would be fantastic for a non-EFI Brute to have speed sensitive power steering.

I also think the only changes in the frames were the mounts for the front bumpers. All the rack-mounts, engine mounts, Diff mounts, steering mounts are all the same still.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

will find out shortly ,just placed my order


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the system does not rely on any input from the brute, no sensors ,it gets it siginal thru a torque sensor on the side of the unit itself, the slower you go the more voltage the motor draws to make it work harder , the faster you move ,the motor draws less ,an the power assist is less, sitting still with only ing turned on i tryed to turn to the stop fast an hard it drew batt voltage down to 10.4, same situation ,with light an slow, it only drew down to 11.9 an worked good , it must have a low voltage sensor in the controller ,as when it drew down to 10.4 it was like it was not hooked up ,an hard to turn , bottom line is it is a self contained unit ,that does not rely on the bikes sensors to work, just battery power.

note- when i hooked the battery charger up to replace the power that would be from the alt (if bike was running) it worked perfect, sitting still turn stop to stop with 1 hand


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

so, it fit without having any issues? Are you going to have to change your CVT intake snorkel?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the only issue i had was the routing of cvt intake ,but my snorkles are of a design of there own


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

finally got to take it out for a test ride ,an all i can say is WOW, my bike has always been hard to steer ,lift ,spacers,an tires, i guess ,with a tree or three thrown in for good measure ,but yesturday was a test ,i went thru all the ditches in the hood, in the back at the test hole,every hard to handle place i could find ,end up riding tight fiqure 8s ,steering with 1 hand an sipping on a cold adult beverage, time to hit some mud


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Great! My turn


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that makes me want one for the rex


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Trying to talk momma into it. In the time being ride the crap out of it Rick so we can see how it holds up...lol

BFWDP


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yet another mod to add to my list. I'm glad you're happy with it Ricky. I hope it holds up well.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

rode some more yesturday ,havenot made any high speed runs yet ,mostly tight places where the ez steer really shows it stuff, an where before i had to strain my stuff to get around ,all i need to do is get it in the deep an see how it holds up ,


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

rmax, this PS is for the 750s. But your sig says you have an 650i. What did you put the PS into? Or am I mistaken ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

eagleeye76 said:


> rmax, this PS is for the 750s. But your sig says you have an 650i. What did you put the PS into? Or am I mistaken ?


He put it on his 650...it fit perfect. All the 05-07 IRS 650s and 750s share the same frame and wiring.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

its a 06 650i with a 07 harrnes same as 06 harness but without buss connectors


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

May be a stupid question, but I noticed in the installation instructions that you change what your tie rods attach to off the steering column. Did you notice any widening of your turn radius or is it still as tight as it was before?? Some of the trails I ride require pretty tight turns.....


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i think i have a tighter turning radis now than before ,the new part is almost idenical to the oem if not exactly the same, i did not have to adjust the toe in or anything bolt an go


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

sweet; if your alignment was not affected then the part must be identical I would guess. I am thinking my Birthday is nearing.....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Does it still use the old lower bearing mount?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Does it still use the old lower bearing mount?


Great ?......


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

yes it still uses the oem mount


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool with me...I just orderd my kit rmax. :rockn:


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i think you will like ie for sure ,my old wreck is turning stop to stop now ,i do not believe it ever had before


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

It advertises to help eliminate the handle bar jerk like when you hit tree roots, rocks, etc. Did you notice any difference in that regards?? I wonder how it differentiates between steering input from the bars vs. the tires or does it simply dampen the sudden jerks thru the motor resistance?? If THAT is the case, would it hinder sudden jerk steering??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> It advertises to help eliminate the handle bar jerk like when you hit tree roots, rocks, etc. Did you notice any difference in that regards?? I wonder how it differentiates between steering input from the bars vs. the tires or does it simply dampen the sudden jerks thru the motor resistance?? If THAT is the case, would it hinder sudden jerk steering??


I'm pretty sure its an effect that happens between the main drive gear and worm drive on the motor shaft and its ratioing.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, that makes sense; I hadn't looked at it that way. I did notice you have your stabilizer for sale BTW; I wonder why?!?! Wife actually gave the blessing for Birthday now I just need to decide weather or not to put more $$$ into the Brute. I am leaning towards getting it as I think it would make riding a lot easier.....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> Yeah, that makes sense; I hadn't looked at it that way. I did notice you have your stabilizer for sale BTW; I wonder why?!?! Wife actually gave the blessing for Birthday now I just need to decide weather or not to put more $$$ into the Brute. I am leaning towards getting it as I think it would make riding a lot easier.....


Oh the stabilizer is the next best thing to power steering. That Precession is the best thing I ever did for my Brute..or my self so far. Night and day difference in control and takes the stress out of your arms and shoulders. And...its the very best you can get. Only selling it because I did order this new EZ-Steer.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, I was getting ready to pull the trigger on one of those Precision Pros myself but now I am thinking of the EZ-Steer instead. Just sounds like the best investment. Will be getting a hold of SuperATV early next week.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, I ordered up one of those EZ-Steers yesterday!! Two day shipping and I should have it by this weekend!!! Cannot wait!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> Well, I ordered up one of those EZ-Steers yesterday!! Two day shipping and I should have it by this weekend!!! Cannot wait!!!


 
Mine should be here Friday...Off today so I stripped the old girl down get'n it ready. Don't see mine like this too often...lol


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

What's the mimb discount I hear about?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sallzy said:


> What's the mimb discount I hear about?


Subscribers can go to the subscriber section and click on a sponsor and get a code to enter in the coupon field at the sponsor's checkout for a 10% discount.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Mine should be here Friday...Off today so I stripped the old girl down get'n it ready. Don't see mine like this too often...lol
> 
> http://s483.beta.photobucket.com/us...Z Steer Process/DSC03037_zps24ebc8d2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s483.beta.photobucket.com/us...Z Steer Process/DSC03041_zpsd610c14d.jpg.html


Good time to do some cleaning you can't otherwise get to. I strip the plastics off mine every winter.


----------



## teflontw (Mar 8, 2013)

*SuperATV Power Steering Kit*

I just installed the SuperATV power steering kit on my stock 2007 Honda Rancher TRX420FE. It was pretty easy to install. I ran into one problem though. There was a brake line in the way. I've got to figure out a permanent fix, but for now, I've put a foam piece around the brake line so it won't rub against the power steering motor.

I've not been offroading yet, but around the yard, up to about 20 mph, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it. I hit a 5 inch tall tree stump on purpose and there was no kickback into the handlebar like there is with the stock steering. Steering is quick, easy, responsive. Much, much easier to steer and no kickback!!!

The motor and controller electronic box are very beefy and look like they'll outlast the ATV. The electrical connectors are high quality and waterproof.

I LOVE this unit. And, now I won't have to part with $7000 for a new ATV just to get power steering.

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------

To get the discount, enter mimb into the coupon box when checking out. Note that they limit the discount to $40 total.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine just came today for the Brute. Looks like good quality and pretty easy to install. Excited to get started.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

kind of dissappionted with satv, spent 600.00 an got 1 decal, my riding buddy spent 40.00 got a satv can huggie an 2 decals


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> kind of dissappionted with satv, spent 600.00 an got 1 decal, my riding buddy spent 40.00 got a satv can huggie an 2 decals


 Hmm..have to re-check but I didn't see a decal with mine..


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

guess it depends on who packed it. i could use the can huggie a lot more than a satv sticker with a rynastyass on it


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

hahaha^^^^^^


----------



## teflontw (Mar 8, 2013)

nmkawierider said:


> Mine just came today for the Brute. Looks like good quality and pretty easy to install. Excited to get started.


3 days and no update? Did you get it installed? Any problems?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

teflontw said:


> 3 days and no update? Did you get it installed? Any problems?


Only worked on it a little after work. Tonight I finaly got all the plastics back on and took it around the yard. Wow...never had I ever expected a Brute to steer so easy..on mine with the Reapers;;which turned pretty easy anyway.. its seems like it turns easier then with the front wheels off the ground...almost scary..:bigeyes: when you are so used to putting some force into every movement and now its no effort at all. Going to take some time getting used to. 

Install was easy and the instructions are clear enough. Quality is very good. I made one modification though. They have you mount the main bracket to the front upper frame cross member which is thin channel and bolt it to one side. Just sitting on concrete moving the bars back and forth I saw the unit putting enough touque on the member to flex it. Not wanting to risk fatigue cracks, I got some 2.5" grade 8 1/4-20s, made some 1.25" sleeves and ran the bolts through to the other side so the load is carried through the whole member, not just on one thin side. Probably not necessary...but that's just me. 

Going to take it out for a real test in the next day or so. I'll try and get some video


----------



## bigredgrizzly (Feb 18, 2010)

Has anyone put this kit on a grizzly 700 yet?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Only worked on it a little after work. Tonight I finaly got all the plastics back on and took it around the yard. Wow...never had I ever expected a Brute to steer so easy..on mine with the Reapers;;which turned pretty easy anyway.. its seems like it turns easier then with the front wheels off the ground...almost scary..:bigeyes: when you are so used to putting some force into every movement and now its no effort at all. Going to take some time getting used to.
> 
> Install was easy and the instructions are clear enough. Quality is very good. I made one modification though. They have you mount the main bracket to the front upper frame cross member which is thin channel and bolt it to one side. Just sitting on concrete moving the bars back and forth I saw the unit putting enough touque on the member to flex it. Not wanting to risk fatigue cracks, I got some 2.5" grade 8 1/4-20s, made some 1.25" sleeves and ran the bolts through to the other side so the load is carried through the whole member, not just on one thin side. Probably not necessary...but that's just me.
> 
> Going to take it out for a real test in the next day or so. I'll try and get some video


 
best money i have spent, like said above almost scary, almost feels like tie rod are not hooked up, havent got to take it out for a real run yet ,but its coming


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Only worked on it a little after work. Tonight I finaly got all the plastics back on and took it around the yard. Wow...never had I ever expected a Brute to steer so easy..on mine with the Reapers;;which turned pretty easy anyway.. its seems like it turns easier then with the front wheels off the ground...almost scary..:bigeyes: when you are so used to putting some force into every movement and now its no effort at all. Going to take some time getting used to.
> 
> Install was easy and the instructions are clear enough. Quality is very good. I made one modification though. They have you mount the main bracket to the front upper frame cross member which is thin channel and bolt it to one side. Just sitting on concrete moving the bars back and forth I saw the unit putting enough touque on the member to flex it. Not wanting to risk fatigue cracks, I got some 2.5" grade 8 1/4-20s, made some 1.25" sleeves and ran the bolts through to the other side so the load is carried through the whole member, not just on one thin side. Probably not necessary...but that's just me.
> 
> Going to take it out for a real test in the next day or so. I'll try and get some video


Bolting thru the whole member is a great idea; I will do that with mine as well.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> Bolting thru the whole member is a great idea; I will do that with mine as well.


The holes on the other side are not exactly straight across but close enough. I cut some brass 1/8" pipe into 1.25 pieces for the sleeves and custom ground them to fit each. I wanted to put a block of square stock in but no room to drill even with a 90-degree adapter so I went with the next best thing.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

If anyone is interested in a sweet deal on an EZ-Steer unit shoot me over a PM.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

how about a rebate

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------

will be reinforceing mine fairly soon ,got to get some other projects out of the way first


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> The holes on the other side are not exactly straight across but close enough. I cut some brass 1/8" pipe into 1.25 pieces for the sleeves and custom ground them to fit each. I wanted to put a block of square stock in but no room to drill even with a 90-degree adapter so I went with the next best thing.


Yeah, it is pretty tight in there. I will probably do the same.


----------



## teflontw (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll have to double check my frame mount. I think you're talking about where the motor bolts to the frame? Anyway, by memory, the mount on the Honda looked beefy enough and I don't remember seeing any flexing, but I guess I'd better double check it. Thanks for the heads up. Better safe than sorry.

For the Honda, the control box mount was really crappy, I thought. It might hold up, but I think I'll go in and put some JB weld on it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

teflontw said:


> I'll have to double check my frame mount. I think you're talking about where the motor bolts to the frame? Anyway, by memory, the mount on the Honda looked beefy enough and I don't remember seeing any flexing, but I guess I'd better double check it. Thanks for the heads up. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> For the Honda, the control box mount was really crappy, I thought. It might hold up, but I think I'll go in and put some JB weld on it.


For the Brute the control box mount is like a "T" and is more then stout enough.


----------



## teflontw (Mar 8, 2013)

nmkawierider said:


> For the Brute the control box mount is like a "T" and is more then stout enough.


I guess every installation is a little different. It looks like the Rancher control box installation is an afterthought. A single bolt is tapped into a thin frame member (not even a backing nut) and then single metal bar is cantilevered off to hold the control electronics box, which is a pretty heavy box, maybe 3 pounds. Looks like the bolt would work loose since the weight of the box is applying a torque force to the retaining bolt which is not even held in by a nut. I think JB weld would hold it though, just to keep the torque force off the bolt.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

teflontw said:


> I guess every installation is a little different. It looks like the Rancher control box installation is an afterthought. A single bolt is tapped into a thin frame member (not even a backing nut) and then single metal bar is cantilevered off to hold the control electronics box, which is a pretty heavy box, maybe 3 pounds. Looks like the bolt would work loose since the weight of the box is applying a torque force to the retaining bolt which is not even held in by a nut. I think JB weld would hold it though, just to keep the torque force off the bolt.


For the Brute it has a single bolt that bolts it to the crossmember the unit bracket bolts to. It was more then OK as is but after running the mount bolts all the way through with 2.5" bolts, I have plenty of room on one for that bracket.


*Went out yesterday and did a test run for a few hours. Did a video review. If you click on the You-Tube link in my signature, its the last uploaded video.*


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome video, nmkawierider!! Looks like the EZ-Steer works great. I do envy the riding area,though. Biggest area around here is only a few hundred acres. Looks like you could ride forever out there and not hit the same trails twice.

thanks for the posting!


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

Has anyone installed this with snorkels? I just installed it but now need to reroute the clutch snorkels. Also is the power steering motor sit just ahead of shock at about 2 o clock looking from top?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i had to reroute the clutch intake i ran it as high as i could under the shock as i could ,actually better than before ,an yes on 2 oclock


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep..kinda between the frame and shock.


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

Thanks guys. I figured out the snorkels and wiring. Don't need the blue wire on the BFs. My diagnose light doesn't come on at all not even initial install.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Rusty said:


> Thanks guys. I figured out the snorkels and wiring. Don't need the blue wire on the BFs. My diagnose light doesn't come on at all not even initial install.


 
The blue wire is supposed to be for the speed input-it is attached to the pink wire that goes to the speedo.


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

I called super atv and they told me it is not used on the brutes. Do you have a set of instructions that says that?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Rusty said:


> I called super atv and they told me it is not used on the brutes. Do you have a set of instructions that says that?


No, but when rmax called them they told him it was the speed sensor wire and to attach it to the pink.

Hmmm..now we be confused..The speed sensitivity does work on mine...at least it feels like it does and its hooked to the pink. The others are only the battery wires and the keyed power. None of which would tell the EZ-controller the vehicle speed...

How about you leave it off and see if it feels like too much assist at say..40 +.


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

I hope someone from super atv will chime in and clarify this. I can't finish until my upper bushings come in so I have time to wait. 


I had to mount the computer in a slightly different position to work with the snorkels too.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i really think they do not know ,i was first told to hook to white wire coming fron gauge cluster , but look at the speed sensor ,ther was no white wire , called back an they said pink wire, now you say its not used on brute ,satv get all your shot in 1 bag please ,an clarafly the mystery blue wire


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe it would help if they told us what the blue wire was used for in other applications. 

I did check and on the the 06 Brute, the pink wire does run from the speed sensor to the pod as well as the CDI and actuator controller so...its does send a speed signal.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

if its not used in the brute application ,why not just deleate it from the harness before shipping ,that would stop the confuison


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

Yes I know. Will super atv please clarify this for us?


----------



## riderfourlife (Mar 16, 2013)

Im sure it has been answered already, but will this product work on a 2006 bf750? I have noticed a few others with it on a 06, just curious if other mods are required.


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

Called and talked to super atv this morning and they verified the blue wire is not used on the brute force.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Rusty said:


> Called and talked to super atv this morning and they verified the blue wire is not used on the brute force.


 
OK then, I think I'll put mine on a switch and see.

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------



riderfourlife said:


> Im sure it has been answered already, but will this product work on a 2006 bf750? I have noticed a few others with it on a 06, just curious if other mods are required.


These will work on all IRS Brutes both 750 and 650 from 2005- 2011.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

3rd answer to where the blue wire goes, wth
nmkr ,let me know how it works disconnected


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Was out yesterday and noticed some erratic assist when coming down from a higher speed. Its resets when the key is turned off then back on so it might be a good idea to disconnect it for now.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

The blue wire is not to be hooked up on the brute. The reason it is not remove from unit is due to that same unit being used on other applications as well.

Our units do reduce the power output going to the electric motor as the speed increases.
This is true even when the speed sensor is not hooked up.
The reason: The torsion bar inside the unit does not get flexed as much at higher speeds and in turn the output voltage is much lower than at 0mph.
The faster you go the less resistance there is on the tires and therefore; the output voltage is proportional.
We have determined that some units do require the addition of a switch that hooks up to the speed sensor output wire on the machine, which reduces the output voltage even more.
At this time it is an engineering decision as to weather or not each unit comes with the additional wire and programmed ECU to make the unit more speed sensitive.
Some of the factors that are considered in the determination of weather or not to use this additional setup are, but not limited to;
1) The speed of the unit.
2) The acceleration abilities of the unit.
3) The weight of the machine.
4) The overall handling characteristics of each individual machine.


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep...thanks, I'll spread the word.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

x-3 ,thanks


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Yep, thanks for the info!! I have the front end stripped down but my wife is actually making me wait until my Birthday to install it!! Who knew? She told me to order it "for my Birthday" but REALLY?? The box just sits there on the kitchen table taunting me every day.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

When do you think it will be decided if the EZ steer comes with this addition ECU? how much more will the unit cost?

Wondering if anyone is using ASR tie rods on these? do they fit/proper length?

Also, does this kit replace the bearing/bracket on top of the diff? what about the upper bushing of the stem? Thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> When do you think it will be decided if the EZ steer comes with this addition ECU? how much more will the unit cost?
> 
> Wondering if anyone is using ASR tie rods on these? do they fit/proper length?
> 
> Also, does this kit replace the bearing/bracket on top of the diff? what about the upper bushing of the stem? Thanks.


Not sure what you mean about the ECU but it does not tie in with any system on the Brute other then the battery and keyed power so it will work on any IRS Brute from 2005 - 2011 both 750 and 650.

It's lower end is make to accept all the same size tierod shafts as the stock...ie the same size holes in the same position.

And no, you will use your old lower bearing so if its loose, better consider a new one.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you also reuse the upper bushing, i had made mine greaseable a couple of yrs back ,to see if that would make mine easier to steer


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

If you send SuperATV a PM he will probably send you the installation instructions so you can take a look yourself at what needs done.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

That would be helpful, actually. Ill send him a PM

The ECU thing was pointed towards super ATV and this blue wire thing? just want to get the most out of it as possible if there is a lack of dampening.

If I do get one I will need both the lower bearing and the upper bushing which kinda sucks but.. would make a huge difference though.

On the tie rod thing I meant because the mounting points are actually split apart farther than factory can the ASR's thread in enough to compensate for that? would make the length of the actual tie rod shorter just wonder if it would allow for that.


Considering again weather or not to keep my brute, it is up for sale yet again but.. thinking about doing an overhall with 31's, cut plastics, Power steering and a bunch of other cool stuff.. but thats for another thread.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

I thought I heard some of the guys say they didn't have to mess with the tie rod lengths; they were fine. I have the ASRs and there is plenty of room for adjustment if necessary.....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> I thought I heard some of the guys say they didn't have to mess with the tie rod lengths; they were fine. I have the ASRs and there is plenty of room for adjustment if necessary.....


I compared my old stem and the EZ-Steer lower end unit and the tierod mount points are in the same place. The stops are slightly different in that you will be able to steer a little sharper but that's it.

I just found a way to mount my precession stabilizer on with the EZ-Steer and it works great together. Not becessary at all but beets leaving that 580-dollar device on the shelf..


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Has any other Brute owner had issues with the steering stem bearing?? The service manual says to torque the castle nut to 46 ft-lbs but I can finger tighten the nut way below the cotter pin holes. Not a big fan of applying the proper torque to this dainty nut either.... Don't have an issue with trying to hit the mark with a few washers but don't want to continue with install in case I have the wrong part here. Sent Tyler an email but he wont be in until tomorrow.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> Has any other Brute owner had issues with the steering stem bearing?? The service manual says to torque the castle nut to 46 ft-lbs but I can finger tighten the nut way below the cotter pin holes. Not a big fan of applying the proper torque to this dainty nut either.... Don't have an issue with trying to hit the mark with a few washers but don't want to continue with install in case I have the wrong part here. Sent Tyler an email but he wont be in until tomorrow.


Mine comes right out in the right place...did you loose the spacer that goes on top? Its s short sleeve-like thing that the upper seal rides on..I think it goes on the upper side...one of them anyway. Check your old stem...it might still be stuck to it.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, both spindles are fairly identical with the exception being the new one has a smaller diameter threaded section. Tried to get several photos of THAT to load to no avail. I did, however, manage to get a pic of the castle nuts to load. OEM is the nice big one; it's little sister is the new one from the kit. Not sure what you mean about a spacer


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

FINALLY.... took the pics with my iPhone then loaded'em on the computer. Smaller size loaded up. Spindles are pretty much the same as I said; just the threaded section of of the new one has a substantially smaller diameter.....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Now take a photo of the bearing..both sides. The spacer goes on one side.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok. The first one is the "top" where the shaft enters. The second is the bottom. I may see that spacer you are referencing; there are two separate sections inside the bearing assembly. This is all that came off the spindle, though. Was your castle nut that small??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> Ok. The first one is the "top" where the shaft enters. The second is the bottom. I may see that spacer you are referencing; there are two separate sections inside the bearing assembly. This is all that came off the spindle, though. Was your castle nut that small??


Well, your spacer is in there...I checked mine again and see that I did add a couple of washers to make...that little castle nut.. useable with the holes. The cotter pin that gave me was way too small so I used the original.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

OK. At least I know I have the right stuff. Did you torque to 46 ft-lbs??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> OK. At least I know I have the right stuff. Did you torque to 46 ft-lbs??


No, when I got to about 35 I started to worry so I stopped at 40.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds good. I need to get back on that tonight!


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, that didn't work out well at all. Set the ole torque wrench to 35 ft-lbs and the d#$mn spindle threads stripped right down. Never did hear back from Tyler either. Just got my RGA# from SuperATV and I am shipping this thing back. Sucks and I am severly dissapointed.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> Well, that didn't work out well at all. Set the ole torque wrench to 35 ft-lbs and the d#$mn spindle threads stripped right down. Never did hear back from Tyler either. Just got my RGA# from SuperATV and I am shipping this thing back. Sucks and I am severly dissapointed.


That sucks...get another and just do it by feel. Its realy worth having.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, the more I think about it, the more I still want the thing. Shipped the lower shaft and castle nut back this morning, they said they'd send out a replacement when they get my busted up pieces back. Just getting tired of having my Brute spread all over half the garage.....


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Ordered this morning. Very excited. Can't wait to get it installed and hopefully try it out this weekend.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

movingman said:


> Ordered this morning. Very excited. Can't wait to get it installed and hopefully try it out this weekend.


you will not be sorry


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Got the unit in today. I had most of it tore down already so it would be easier to install. I am about 99% done installing the power steering unit. 

A couple things that should be noted are:

If you have a Rubber Down Customs 2" lift be prepared to do some extra work. The bracket that attaches to the top of the power steering unit hooks to the frame where the bracket for the lift runs. I had to mark the holes, remove the lift, and drill the holes out in the RDC lift. Also the control box connects to that same area of the frame (so it requires drilling an additional hole, on the other side of the lift). I am going to place the control box in a different location because getting that hole lined up was a pain. 

Also I have to trim my front A-arm skids because the additional turn radius causes my brake caliper to make contact with the skids. 

One the plus side my MIMB 2" snorkel hooked back up with no modification.

All in all, not too bad to install. The biggest pain was modifying the RDC lift.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you SuperATV for taking care of my little issue.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Thank you SuperATV for taking care of my little issue.


What sort of issue was that?? They now have a split collar for the bottom shaft motor connection instead of set screws BTW......


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> What sort of issue was that?? They now have a split collar for the bottom shaft motor connection instead of set screws BTW......


Now that sounds better. Splined things should be clamped if they are not intended to slide. Mine kept needed tightening then finally stopped.

Mine had something come apart on the torque-bar assembly.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

I got mine together just to find out that I now don't have enough room for the shock on the right side. REALLY?? I must have the wrong mount as when I center up the end of the motor as on page 7 of the install sheets there are NO holes present in the mount to bolt up to. It actually looks as if the mount was upside down when they pressed the angle into it. Noticed while fussing with it that the whole drilled out section isn't even centered. I didn't have this much trouble getting my Muzzy installed and that was a pain. Now you are saying that you have parts wearing out already?? Maybe they spent too much time on weather they COULD get these out when they did and not enough time on whether they SHOULD. I am thinking a bit more time of R&D would have been beneficial.
Seriously p'ed off right now as I get to wait AGAIN for them to get back to me. Took'em 3 friggen weeks to get the lower shaft back to me and now THIS......


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> I got mine together just to find out that I now don't have enough room for the shock on the right side. REALLY?? I must have the wrong mount as when I center up the end of the motor as on page 7 of the install sheets there are NO holes present in the mount to bolt up to. It actually looks as if the mount was upside down when they pressed the angle into it. Noticed while fussing with it that the whole drilled out section isn't even centered. I didn't have this much trouble getting my Muzzy installed and that was a pain. Now you are saying that you have parts wearing out already?? Maybe they spent too much time on weather they COULD get these out when they did and not enough time on whether they SHOULD. I am thinking a bit more time of R&D would have been beneficial.
> Seriously p'ed off right now as I get to wait AGAIN for them to get back to me. Took'em 3 friggen weeks to get the lower shaft back to me and now THIS......


The motor angles between the shock and the frame. Set it so its about a half inch away from the frame on that side. Yeah it's not going to be like the picture. 

And nothing wore out on mine. Just something wasn't put in correctly.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Uummm.......man. I feel stupid. I was so busy trying to get it to fit just using the fitment of the splines that I didn't think to just rotate the shaft and make it fit. Talk about tunnel vision.... Thanks for the slap across the face, it fits!!

Now to reassemble......


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> Now to reassemble......


That's the part I hate. Mine's on its second tear down on this install...and its many days between working on it...my shop has parts all over it.

Yeah it doesn't matter where the spines are..just make sure the wheels are straight when you put the stem in straight. Double check before locking it in place...bummer to be off one spine..don't ask...lol


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

I noticed that the first time I put the upper shaft in... what a difference one spline makes!! Yeah, my problem is I have to run it around the block for 10 minutes and hope the neighbors don't call me in. Then the final thghten on the new stuff. The nearest ATV park is 45 minutes away...... LOL. They (my neighbors) are getting used to it. I have found that if you wave at their kids as you go by the parents don't seem to mind as much....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> I noticed that the first time I put the upper shaft in... what a difference one spline makes!! Yeah, my problem is I have to run it around the block for 10 minutes and hope the neighbors don't call me in. Then the final thghten on the new stuff. The nearest ATV park is 45 minutes away...... LOL. They (my neighbors) are getting used to it. I have found that if you wave at their kids as you go by the parents don't seem to mind as much....


Yeah I have to travel about 40 minutes to ride too.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

OMG!! I got everything but the plastics on and got lucky; the wife had to leave for a bit to pick our boy up from baseball practice and with the Highlander outta the way, I had a sure shot out the garage door. Dead dark outside but I just had to try this out. This EZ Steer is just FREAKY!! When you said that it felt like the tie rods weren't attached you were absolutely correct! I had to keep looking down to make sure my wheels were turning. I was worried at first cause when it sits at an idle there is a dead spot right at the start but that just disappears when you start moving. And talk about responsive; when I was making my first U-turn I thought the wheels were just going to collapse because there was nothing there; the EZ Steer took all the friction out. Now I am going to go nuts until I can get this out to the nearest park. What a difference this makes!! Cant wait to see what effect it has on bump-steer also; tightly wooded trails means a lot of tree roots and down branches that normally wear you out. All I want to do is play hooky from work and get this thing out!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> OMG!! I got everything but the plastics on and got lucky; the wife had to leave for a bit to pick our boy up from baseball practice and with the Highlander outta the way, I had a sure shot out the garage door. Dead dark outside but I just had to try this out. This EZ Steer is just FREAKY!! When you said that it felt like the tie rods weren't attached you were absolutely correct! I had to keep looking down to make sure my wheels were turning. I was worried at first cause when it sits at an idle there is a dead spot right at the start but that just disappears when you start moving. And talk about responsive; when I was making my first U-turn I thought the wheels were just going to collapse because there was nothing there; the EZ Steer took all the friction out. Now I am going to go nuts until I can get this out to the nearest park. What a difference this makes!! Cant wait to see what effect it has on bump-steer also; tightly wooded trails means a lot of tree roots and down branches that normally wear you out. All I want to do is play hooky from work and get this thing out!!!


LOL....told ya...hehe..you will freak out on the trails..I can't wait to get mine back together cause..I already know how great it is...


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

When you guys are not moving does you handle bars have lots of play and tires are not turning?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Rusty said:


> When you guys are not moving does you handle bars have lots of play and tires are not turning?


Some play, but its just the torque bar and sensor range. When moving the tires would be turning in that range and you wouldn't feel it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Did a how-to on a heat shield. If anyone needs it, here's one way that shouldn't effect the EZ steer unit.

http://www.brutecentral.com/forums/brute-technical-articles/14959-how-install-one-type-heat-shield-ez-steer-unit.html#post140639


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Very well done sir. Another great write up/video/almost did it for me, mod. 
I rode RMAXs bike the other day, and this power steering upgrade is amazing. I need one of these soooo bad. I couldn't stop talking about how much of a difference it made in his bike. I am very jealous of you guys right now.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

I finally got the Brute out on the trails yesterday and what a difference the EZ Steer made! On long, fast straights I tended to 'drift' a bit more than I use to becuase the inputs are so sensitive but by the end of the day I had it under control. Very responsive; I was taking the trails faster than usual because the steering was just that good. Bump-steer is eliminated. Period. These trails have random street paver bricks just sitting around (never could figure why or where they come from) and I was hitting them anywhere from 10-25 mph and didn't even feel'em! Just a really great mod; if you do any trail riding at all, you should try one of these!


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

So I got a shipping confirmation in my email the other day and I was very confused because I have not ordered anything from SuperATV since I ordered my PS unit. I got the package today and it was new mounting equipment for my PS unit. 
It looks like instead of a set screw they now have a clamp on the splines, which is nice because my upper set screw has backed out twice now. Causing me to pull my steering stem out while on the trails (not fun).
Also they changed the upper mounting brackets so that there is additional support for the bracket. To help with the flexing problem I have seen people mention. I didn't have this problem because my lift kit provided additional support. The nice thing about the new bracket is that it has a mounting for the control box. 

Awesome that Super ATV stands behind its product and sent me these items unsolicited. Only downside is now I have to tear it all down and rebuild. Guess this gives me a reason to get back into working on the quad.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

movingman said:


> So I got a shipping confirmation in my email the other day and I was very confused because I have not ordered anything from SuperATV since I ordered my PS unit. I got the package today and it was new mounting equipment for my PS unit.
> It looks like instead of a set screw they now have a clamp on the splines, which is nice because my upper set screw has backed out twice now. Causing me to pull my steering stem out while on the trails (not fun).
> Also they changed the upper mounting brackets so that there is additional support for the bracket. To help with the flexing problem I have seen people mention. I didn't have this problem because my lift kit provided additional support. The nice thing about the new bracket is that it has a mounting for the control box.
> 
> Awesome that Super ATV stands behind its product and sent me these items unsolicited. Only downside is now I have to tear it all down and rebuild. Guess this gives me a reason to get back into working on the quad.


Or...you could send it to me   I didn't get a new one..


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

got my new an improved stuff today also ,had no idea it was on the way,now i am like you moveingman ,but i will wait untill i have another reason to get under there,


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have hopes now! Even so, I did get mine to stop backing off and did put extra supports in so I'll need a good reason to pull it all back down again.

Update: Decided to check them and found the lowers were still tight but the stem sets had gotten a touch loose. So...hope I get one of these packages too.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

NMKawierider said:


> I have hopes now! Even so, I did get mine to stop backing off and did put extra supports in so I'll need a good reason to pull it all back down again.
> 
> Update: Decided to check them and found the lowers were still tight but the stem sets had gotten a touch loose. So...hope I get one of these packages too.


call them up ,see whats going on ,you were 1 of the first to order ,just like me, i had no idea this stuff was coming ,an like you i also have fixed the getting loose problem ,an really not that excited about tearing back into it at this time. will wait until front plastics need to come off agian


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> call them up ,see whats going on ,you were 1 of the first to order ,just like me, i had no idea this stuff was coming ,an like you i also have fixed the getting loose problem ,an really not that excited about tearing back into it at this time. will wait until front plastics need to come off agian


 
Think I will. Like you, not excited about pulling it back down though...again...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sent them an email and 30-minutes later the Brown truck was at my front door with a present. Yep, got mine now. 

*Thank you SuperATV! You guys rock!*


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

just took them longer to find new mexico


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just got the upgrade installed. Hat's off to SuperATV! This was a well-though-out upgrade. Easy to install, and fixed all the previous shortcoming's. Thanks guys! -well done.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

still in the box ,been to busy playing around with new lathe an mill


----------



## riderfourlife (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey sorry if its been discussed already but has anyone installed this kit with a 3" center snorkel set-up?? Just curious if there is going to be any clearance issues. Not 100% sure where the motor is mounted. Thanks!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The motor itself won't be a problem cause it sticks toward the front right side. Its the main unit and the mount bracket that may and issue...but I don't know that for sure

Rmax, how it fit with your snorkel?


----------



## MADKAWI (Sep 2, 2016)

I had read about this SUPER ATV ps kit on another forum and it sounded like they went to a bigger 380watt motor. Is this correct? 
Hear about some over heating etc. 
I'd love to get a power steering kit just wondering if they are reliable and safe.

I ride in the Rocky Mountains of Canada and we have every type of riding you can do. Always out of cell phone range so need reliable.


----------

